# Berlin lake association walleye championship



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We will be having our championship this weekend, day 1 will be at les's bait shop, day 2 will be at mosquito lake marina. The championship will be $100 per team with a optional $10 big fish pot each day. We will pay 1 spot for every 5 boats. The payouts will be based on a 2 day total weight. Please pay joe at mosquito lake marina. Any questions contact Martha at Les's or Joe at mosquito lake marina, you can also call sammy cappelli at 330-550-4108. You must have fished one qualifier to fish the championship. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

After talking with Martha at Les's and the berlin lake association we decided to do boat inspections and launch at the state ramp down the road from les's, the weigh in will be at Les's so put ur boat on the trailer and bring your fish back to marthas to be weighed. You must quit fishing by 3 and be back to the ramp off plane by 315. Be at the weigh in by 345. The tournament starts at 7am but as soon as we get everyone launched and in line we can start earlier. Thanks, sammy


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

The entry fee is $100 per team for this weekend's championship, $100 total. The big fish pot is optional $10 per day per team. Thanks, sammy


----------



## YACK (Jul 3, 2012)

The Berlin Lake Association held it's two day championship this past weekend at Berlin and Mosquito Lake. While the fishing was tough, and temperatures high, walleye's were still brought to the scale. After day 1 on Berlin the team of Whiteleather and Miller led with 10.15lbs. With 9.00lbs Cappelli and Jackson were in second and Yackmack and Yackmack were in third place with 8.30lbs. The rest of the field was close and it was still anyones ball game. 

Day 2 on Mosquito brought a tough bite for most of the competitors with only two teams bringing in a 5 fish limit and jumping those two teams to the front of the pack. Hawley and Hawley were trolling worm harnesses and weighed 5 fish for 14.21lbs. Team Drotar and Bowen were trolling flicker shads and shad raps and had 5 fish for 13.65lbs. With those day two weights Hawley and Hawley won the Berlin Lake Association Championship with a two day total weight of 20.31lbs. Drotar and Bowen came in second with a total of 19.45lbs. Cappelli and Jackson came in third with a two day total of 13.32lbs. 

Thanks go out to Martha Cobb and her staff at Les's Bait Marko Landing for hosting us on Saturday and the great food at the weigh in. Also thanks to Joe at Mosquito Lake Marina for all of his help. We look forward to next year and a bigger and better circuit.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

It was a fun circuit, and for the first year i think it went good. Big thanks to Martha at les's, joe at mosquito lake marina and i really want to thank the berlin lak association for all their help, Tim, Ken and the rest of the crew did an awesome job at boat inspection and the weigh in. 

The first day we caught alot of fish, it started out slow then i put a vibe on and my first cast i hit a 17" fish, then it was on, i think we caught 12 keepers on vibe's and 5 trolling little reef runners. 
Mosquito was a little tougher, we got a 21" out of a little weedbed and lost a 20" there, then we went trolling and hit a 22 1/2" and a 17 1/2" and lost a couple, we weighed somewhere around 16 1/2 pounds for two day total. 

We will be having a meeting to talk about a couple fall tournaments, if we get some interest then we will put it together. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------

